# Bersa Mini Firestorm



## tbones54 (Aug 28, 2010)

My brother has a Bersa Mini Firestorm 9mm and was looking for an owb leather holster. He hasnt been able to find one. Does anyone make one for this gun thanks.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Try this company: UBG Holsters.


----------

